

This dude just pwned a thief and got his bike back with Burner - gregcohn
http://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/y4je1/is_this_your_stolen_bike/

======
Wingman4l7
I wonder if the police ran the serial numbers on the other bicycles.

------
ForumRatt
You are a badass, good job!

